# Ex Machina Arrives On Blu-ray and DVD July 14 From Lionsgate Home Entertainment



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SANTA MONICA, CA (May 20, 2015) - The stylish, psychological thriller Ex Machina will leave audiences enthralled when itarrives on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) July 14th from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. After blowing away critics at its U.S.premiere at the 2015 SXSW Film Festival, the highly anticipatedsci-fi film was theatrically released by A24 and has been applauded as "sizzlingly smart, gorgeous and astute" (Wall Street Journal), "a triumph" (The Playlist), and "the year's best sci-fi movie" (Esquire). Rotten Tomatoes Certified Fresh, Ex Machina is about a breathtaking android (A.I.) whose emotional intelligence proves more sophisticated-and more deceptive-than man could have imagined. Making his directorial debut, Ex Machina was written and directed by Alex Garland (writer of 28 Days Later, Dredd) and stars Domhnall Gleeson(upcoming Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens, Unbroken), Alicia Vikander(upcoming The Circle, A Royal Affair) and Golden Globe®-nominated actor Oscar Isaac (upcoming Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens, A Most Violent Year).



After winning a competition to spend a week at the mountain estate of his company's brilliant CEO (Isaac), programmer Caleb (Gleeson) arrives to discover he has been chosen to take part in a study of artificial intelligence. Sworn to secrecy and cut off from the outside world, Caleb meets his subject, a beguiling and seductive android (Vikander)-and is plunged into an A.I. experiment beyond his wildest dreams in this epic thriller charged with heart-stopping suspense.



The Blu-ray and DVD are packed with spellbinding extras including an in-depth behind-the-scenes featurette that examines the story development, the cast and characters, the production design, cinematography and location shooting in Norway, costumes and makeup and finally, visual effects along with a wrap-up. The discs also contain a Q&A with cast and crew from SXSW and eight vignettes. In addition, this release marks the first time a Blu-ray features DTS:X immersive audio technology. DTS:X replicates and conveys the fluid movement of sound to create a richer soundscape than previously possible by moving sound to precisely where the mixer placed it. Ex Machina will be available on Blu-ray™ and DVD for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.



BLU-RAY/DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Through the Looking Glass: Creating Ex Machina" 5-Part Featurette
SXSW Q&A with Cast and Crew
Eight Behind-the-Scenes Vignettes

*Subject to change



PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2014

Title Copyright: Ex Machina © 2014 Universal City Studios Productions LLLP. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Rating: R for nudity, language, sexual references and some violence

Type: Theatrical Release

Genre: Thriller/Sci Fi/Fantasy

Blu-ray Closed-Captioning: English SDH

DVD Closed-Captioning: English

Subtitles: English and Spanish

Feature Run Time: 108 minutes

Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

Blu-ray Audio: English DTS:X™ Audio, DTS Headphone:X™ Audio, English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio™ and English 5.1 DTS Digital Surround™ Audio

DVD Audio: English5.1 Dolby Digital​


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been wanting to see this, but might just wait for the BD. I am a bit surprised to see the DTS:X soundtrack. I knew it had been announced for Blu-ray, but expected it might take a bit longer to see any titles with it. I need to catch up on AVR reviews so I can get a DTS:X model in my hands.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> I have been wanting to see this, but might just wait for the BD. I am a bit surprised to see the DTS:X soundtrack. I knew it had been announced for Blu-ray, but expected it might take a bit longer to see any titles with it. I need to catch up on AVR reviews so I can get a DTS:X model in my hands.


me too, I missed it in theaters but have nothing but good things about it. and yeah, I didn't realize this would be the debut of DTS:X... I've been holding off on a new Atmos receiver until the ones come out that are DTS:X AND Atmos capable...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> I've been holding off on a new Atmos receiver until the ones come out that are DTS:X AND Atmos capable...


Ditto


----------

